# Has anybody heard of Deirdre Harb from Dearheart Havanese?



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

I found a Hav breeder that isn’t too far from where I live (she’s in Warrenton, VA) called Dearheart Havanese. It appears as if she does all the OFA recommended health tests on her Hav puppies, which is good. However, when searching the forum for her, I didn’t find a single mention!

Has anybody heard of her? She has a page on GoodDog, Facebook, and her own one-page website that only lists contact information.

Here are the links:
GoodDog: Dearheart Havanese in Virginia | Havanese puppies | Good Dog
Facebook: Dearheart Havanese
Website: http://www.dearhearthavanese.com/

Also, if you have any other breeder suggestions around DC, please let me know! Thanks a lot


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We can highly recommend Bella Dulce Havanese in Northern Virginia. We've known her family, and dogs for probably 20 years. She has a lot of our line in her dogs, and you will not find a more conscientious breeder and raiser of puppies.

Jackie is on the Very short list of people we would get from, or sell breeding Havanese to.


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> We can highly recommend Bella Dulce Havanese in Northern Virginia. We've known her family, and dogs for probably 20 years. She has a lot of our line in her dogs, and you will not find a more conscientious breeder and raiser of puppies.
> 
> Jackie is on the Very short list of people we would get from, or sell breeding Havanese to.


Thank you so much!! We will definitely check her out


----------

